# Santos?



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

Has anyone found a good, constant supply of Brazilian Santos in the UK from a good roaster?

Thanks!


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.wogancoffee.co.uk/

Their website is a bit naff but beans and service good , £5.64 for 500gms delivery extra .


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I do Brazilian Mogiana - a medium strength bean from the Cachoeira Farm in the Mogiana Valley in Brazil. This low acidity, mild bodied coffee with a touch of sweetness on the palate produces a lovely smooth drink.

Give it a whirl!!

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Got a batch roasting even as we speak......


----------



## pbuckley (Feb 3, 2013)

We have a good quality Brazilian santos which is grade 2/3 and a slightly superior Brazilian Samba - both of which feature in our blends are not currently listed on our website (dustyape.com), purely because we don't hold label stock. However, if you'd like to PM me I can sort this out for you. Prices are £15 per kilo or £4.00 per 250g bag. Always fresh, we roast these coffee many times a week. I'll give a 10% discount for forum members.

Phil (Dusty Ape coffee).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

pbuckley said:


> We have a good quality Brazilian santos which is grade 2/3 and a slightly superior Brazilian Samba - both of which feature in our blends are not currently listed on our website (dustyape.com), purely because we don't hold label stock. However, if you'd like to PM me I can sort this out for you. Prices are £15 per kilo or £4.00 per 250g bag. Always fresh, we roast these coffee many times a week. I'll give a 10% discount for forum members.Phil (Dusty Ape coffee).


Hi Phil Thanks for the generous offer of discount for forum members, I'm sure it's appreciated. . Can you please also contact Glenn ( admin ) re adversing rates, and policies for this site , before linking any offers .Thanks


----------



## pbuckley (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok thanks for pointing that out. Just PMed Glen


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

pbuckley said:


> Ok thanks for pointing that out. Just PMed Glen


Cheers and thanks for the offer too.


----------



## NudeCoffee (Nov 14, 2013)

http://www.nudecoffee.co.uk/dark-roast/brazilian-santos-coffee-beans.html


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

Cheers! I''l try them out soon.


----------

